# Some group support?



## Robair (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello out there,

My query is for a friend. The actual problem is simple, it's a young gun that is dealing with a know-it-all client. This client insists that a slope(1/2" over 32") on the tap side of the tub is an accepted protocol of installation and will not be convinced otherwise! 
On his behalf I'm asking for some feedback from a respected community so I can go to this individual armed with more than just My word and stop this nonsense.

The alternative is that he walks away and in those cases, nobody ever wins.
Trying to take the high road on this one and make him feel like his career move was a good one.

Thanks for the time.

All the best
Robair


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Robair said:


> Hello out there,
> 
> My query is for a friend. The actual problem is simple, it's a young gun that is dealing with a know-it-all client. This client insists that a slope(1/2" over 32") on the tap side of the tub is an accepted protocol of installation and will not be convinced otherwise!
> On his behalf I'm asking for some feedback from a respected community so I can go to this individual armed with more than just My word and stop this nonsense.
> ...


Is this the guy that OS did the install for today?!? :jester:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tell him to look in his code book or check with the master plumber that he is working for.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Stick with it Robair... it will get better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

A code book is the perfect resource in this instance, find the one you are under and go from there. Hard to ague with the print


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> ibtl!


t, ifify!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

If the client thinks to know than the guy he hired then tell him to install it himself .......


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You'd be better off showing him a code book.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would tell the customer than the slope is concurrent with the setting of the bajenkins valve. If you run it too steep, the valve will explode sewer gas into the attic. Then you will have toxic shock syndrome.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Then you will need a sump pump in the attic for ground water.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Check with the tile-setter. The tile man loves it when he has to keep making different cuts on the row of tiles that borders the tub's top edge..........:laughing:.....he'll have to keep cutting slivers off his tiles, with each sliver just a little bit more than the previous cut........:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What my friends are saying here is:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Robair said:


> Hello out there,
> 
> My query is for a friend. The actual problem is simple, it's a young gun that is dealing with a know-it-all client. This client insists that a slope(1/2" over 32") on the tap side of the tub is an accepted protocol of installation and will not be convinced otherwise!
> On his behalf I'm asking for some feedback from a respected community so I can go to this individual armed with more than just My word and stop this nonsense.
> ...


My response to your query would be this: Someone so obviously eloquent & knowledgeable in things outside of his/her area of expertise, should be able to read, digest & follow the Protocol of this particular forum. Your ignorance, or arrogance, not withstanding, please refer to the requirements of the members of this forum, so as to receive the proper response to your query. Wow! Who'd have thunk that us plumbers could actually banter with you cerebral elitists. So now either follow the Phunking requirements for this forum or go use your big words on some people who really give a ****!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

^^^^ ouch.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bathroom floors come presloped, it will be fine.


----------



## Robair (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow... A couple of you guys really don't get it. For those who do, Thank you and for those who don't...Here's a big word "**************
delete delete delete


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol...big words ha ha


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I would tell the customer than the slope is concurrent with the setting of the bajenkins valve. If you run it too steep, the valve will explode sewer gas into the attic. Then you will have* toxic shock syndrome*.


I thought that happened when you inserted a cotton grommet into the cannuter valve.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sir did you read the site rules?? An introduction is required from new members. So we know your a plumber and just to have a bit of info about you. If I understand ur post you Are a plumber but your asking for help for a younger plumber that you know??? If you post an intro you will be welcome with open arms. If u don't. Ul get shunned. Years in the trade your location.. What type of plumbing you are in... License held... Ect ect. Just a few examples of the info in an intro


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yawn...

Why do they keep coming for our abuse... :laughing:

Why is this thread still open?:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Aawwwwww.... you guys scared away Jnosh's cousin before I could.. but thanks anyway..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yawn...
> 
> Why do they keep coming for our abuse... :laughing:
> 
> *Why is this thread still open?*:blink:


 






Because all the action lately is in the politics and religion section.......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Because all the action lately is in the politics and religion section.......


I've been trying to wean myself away from that dark and dank place over the last week or so.

I just might need a 12 step program and a sponsor to cut the final strings.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

